# Clear resin



## airborne

Has anyone used this stuff to embed a medallion or any such item into the top of a walking stick?

Is there another way to accomplish this?

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## MJC4

Airborne,

I use a two part epoxy resin to attach the carved toppers to the staff on my walking sticks. I have also used it to secure a compass on one stick and a thermometer on another. I would think it would do a good job of securing medallions as well. Attached pic is of a topper attached to staff with clear epoxy.


----------



## airborne

MJC4,

I didn't explain myself very well. I meant like using a clear casting epoxy that would actually engulf the item to be used. Say for instance a fishing fly could be imbedded to the top of a stick, but would not be felt, or damaged because it was inside of the epoxy casting but would be clearly visible. I wonder if you can carve, or drill a cavity, place the desired object into the cavity, and fill with the casting epoxy, if that is all that is needed to secure said item to the stick?

I too use a two part epoxy to attach toppers that is used in gun smithing called "acraglas". It it used to bed rifle barrels into their stocks and to repair cracks, etc.

Nice topper, I admire your work!


----------



## Rad

I've done a little embedding with 2 part clear epoxy (coins) and it worked well. The one time I used a casting resin it didn't turn out as well as the clear epoxy! Now, it may just be inexperience on my part. Keep us updated on your projects!


----------



## CV3

I have used clear fiberglass resin. I also under cut the edge of the hole that holds the object. The resin is then locked in and can't pop out if the stick is dropped.


----------



## MJC4

My bad I misread your original post you did say embed a medallion not attach it. Both the thermometer and the compass I attached to sticks were set in the top by drilling with a spade bit. They were not completely encased in the resin.

It's an interesting concept you are working on, would be interested to see pics of your progress.


----------



## rdemler

I just got this and when I mixed it was crystal clear,and that's the way it's suppose to dry.I used a color in it but it was easy to work with and there's a ton of info on the page for doing what you want to do.

http://www.beadaholique.com/p-21049-easy-cast-clear-casting-epoxy-enamel-resin-16-oz.aspx


----------

